# Fostex 260 questions



## RIFF WRATH

Just scored a Fostex 260 Multi tracker 4 channel.
the 4 channel mixer part apparently works but the recorder needs repair.
1) anywhere in southern ontario to have it fixed.
2) is it worth fixing
3) would it be self powered?
any help appreciated.
thanks
RIFF


----------



## general331

*FOSTEX 260 Repair*

Hello Riff,

I have the same problem with my Fostex 260. Did you ever have it repaired? What was the problem?

Thanks a lot!
Phil


----------



## fraser

cool old machine- i have the x-28, wanted to see what these looked like and found this here-
http://ruinblog.wordpress.com/2007/10/14/13/
bet if you took it to a vcr repair guy or someone itd be fixable
if its a cheap repair itd definately be worth it


----------



## zontar

I'd check into it, they're great for demos and practice.
A possible word of warning though, a friend had a Fostex and we took to calling the manual, "The Book of Lies", because often it told you to do the opposite of what you had to do. An often heard phrase when we were figuring it out and trying new things with it was, "Consult the Book of Lies!"

Still a lot of fun.

(I prefer the Tascam ones--but Fostex was a good brand too.)


----------



## RIFF WRATH

still sitting in the box....haven't tried too hard to get it fixed yet...will need a power amp...still have my trusty little 4 channel powered yorkie to get by with....maybe this winter will open up the fostex on the kitchen table and look inside for anything obvious before sending out for repair.
cheers
RIFF


----------

